# smaller than 1/8" flush trim?



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

Does anyone make a flush trim bit smaller than 1/8" diameter? or is it just impractical?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

they are called burrs if there is one out there...
look to a rotozip cutter...


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the lead sticks. Unfortunately Im not having any luck finding burrs that flush cut. Any chance someone can assist in locating one?


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd say too brittle and or flexible for lateral stress. Route a smidge too vigorously with an 1/8" bit and you can junk it.
May I ask what it is you're doing that would require a 3/16 diam. or less bit?


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

I kinda figured that. I am trying to duplicate a sign out of 1/8" thick mdf or ply. The sign spells out the phrase "merry christmas" It has some tight inside edges that I dont think a 1/8" bit would catch. Id rather not have to scroll new ones everytime and I dont want to go the laser route. Just trying to find the easiest way to mass produce these.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I use smaller diameter end mills with a CNC, you really need to control speed and feed which a CNC will let you do. Hobbyist got some 1/16" bits with 1/4" shank. See post http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/77001-router-bits-arrived.html

My smaller ones have an 1/8" shank for use in ER collets.

Steve.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobditts said:


> I kinda figured that. I am trying to duplicate a sign out of 1/8" thick mdf or ply. The sign spells out the phrase "merry christmas" It has some tight inside edges that I dont think a 1/8" bit would catch. Id rather not have to scroll new ones everytime and I dont want to go the laser route. Just trying to find the easiest way to mass produce these.


a burr and MDF are pretty much incompatible...
thin MDF is primarily waste paper and glue...
look to luan door skins and stack cut them...

look to burrs and use the shank as the bearing/guide...
Burs for Carving | Burs | Carbide Burs | Rotary Burs |Wood Carving
Miniature Carbide Burs

look to a piloted zip bit..
RotoZip Bits:ZipBits,XBits and XCores


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Hope this is not a duplicate, my post did not show up.

Try Amana, they make a set of miniature bits.


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks for all the replies everyone. For now I have decided just to get an 1/8" flush spiral bit (link below). It will get most of my job done with minimal follow up scroll saw work. I will follow the leads you all mentioned for a better solution down the road. Thanks again! This forum rocks!

SPFT.125 1/8" Solid Carbide Spiral Flush Trim Bit - 12vTools


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

why not adjust the pattern so the 1/8" bit with fit between all the letters then you can cut them over and over without having to revert to the scroll saw for cleanup. or as stick says stack cut them with the scroll saw


----------

